# DPM HO buildings



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

do they come with window material? I've noticed some built ones on ebay and they're pretty much just shells. I like the designs of the downtown looking ones, and might want to get some


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine did. And curtains too.


----------



## DaveInTheHat (Nov 13, 2011)

Woodland Scenics has some very good videos on YouTube. The have a whole series on assembling DPM buildings. They're really worth watching.
The easiest way that I've found to do "glass" in windows is to use Scotch Tape. Stick it on the back side of the window after you paint them. Makes it a lot easier. A light dusting of DulCote keeps stuff from sticking to the exposed glue side of the tape.


----------

